# threaded drivers (been a while long post!)



## idontcarehoe (Jul 28, 2010)

Is the D220Ti good driver to get back into it?

I've had the bodies forever but I'm still a noob when it comes to horns. I had them installed in a maxima almost 15 years ago but with hardly any tuning, cross over and a little eq, they got ridiculously loud and didn't sound half bad. Ended up cooking the drivers and in my brilliance I didn't realize just the diaphragm could be replaced so I threw out the entire driver :surprised: I believe they had a Motorola driver before

i've looked through a few threads, took note at what some other members are using. I'm mostly just looking for a driver that I can set up pretty easy and sounds good without much tuning. the d220ti look pretty good and I was looking to spend less than 100/each so at half that price they look even better

I haven't even tried to fit them under the dash of my daily (Toyota yaris! - sucks but I drive +1000miles a week) ,but since i've been looking on here ive been kicking under the dash and there aint much there, passenger side has plenty of room. I'm going to give it a simple (cheap) set up with some gear i've got laying around and the few things I do need to buy aren't going to be big $$. i'll let the headunit do most of the tuning.

what i've already got:

head unit: alpine 9855, 3way active, time alignment, 5/7 band eq

amp for horns: ss van gogh 400.2 should give [email protected], had since new- takes up some real estate though so I would like to swap to something newer and smaller

midbass - for now the 6.5" from eclipse 3way components, i'll step up for a 6"/8" proaudio driver after I get everything in a working and see how weak they are. doors have been deadened/sealed up metal structure behind panel, mdf baffle etc.

I sold most of my 4channel amps so I was thinking something like the ppi phantom 900.5, bridge 4 channels for midbass 200ishx2 and 400x1 for sub

sub will just be a decent 8, ported box


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Why a threaded driver? You don't need a threaded driver in particular.

Which bodies?

The 220ti is a nice driver for the money and is used a lot by the home guys. There are better, but better for the money is hard to do.


----------



## idontcarehoe (Jul 28, 2010)

woops I guess that would have helped 

bodies are the crystal mobile sound they have a rotatable base threaded or 4 bolt drivers iirc


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

hard to tell from a picture, but they look like pretty thin plastic. If that is the case, you may want to deaden the crap out of them first.

if it accepts 4 hole, it will likely accept 2 hole as well. what is the throat opening diameter?


----------



## idontcarehoe (Jul 28, 2010)

throat opening I'm going to say is close to an inch, I will get a measurement tonight when I get home. plastic is thin, not flimsy thin but they do have a little _pingy _sound if you tap on them

another question I had was does orientation of the driver matter? the more I've been reading that the dash is an extension of the horn etc etc it seems like it would, should the driver be towards the outside of the car or towards the center console?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I would definately deaden them then. (or buy different ones)

As long as the horn is facing the rear of the car and horizontally level. it wont make any difference since those have the ability to rotate the driver in any orientation. They will sound the same no matter how the driver is positioned.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

IMHO the main reason that the D220ti got so popular was that it's inexpensive and it was mated to a very good waveguide that happened to have a screw-on throat. (The JBL waveguide from the Econowave.)

The B&C DE250 clones from Parts Express might work well. I personally prefer smaller drivers, which is why I would personally use one of the small Celestion compression drivers (also available at PE). But those drivers will limit you to a xover of 1500hz or so.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Those Crystals look like USD copies.

I've heard about major inconsistancies with the Dayton compression drivers...I don't think I could recommend them.

The Celestions on the other hand, nothing but great things about the whole line top to bottom. Though maybe only the 1730 could play the lowest...seen where it was sub'd for a DE250 in an E-wave with the same XO points.

That 220ti is a pretty big driver, see if you have room for it. Emerald Physics also uses it in their home speakers too, but the E-Wave was where it got it's push.

I have heard Faital Pro makes a really nice compression driver too.

There are some nice Beymas on eBay for about 140 ea.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Is he asking if the driver orientation on the rotomount matters or does it matter if the drivers need to be towards the sides of the car- ie the center is pointing across the car and not pointing outwards.



minbari said:


> I would definately deaden them then. (or buy different ones)
> 
> As long as the horn is facing the rear of the car and horizontally level. it wont make any difference since those have the ability to rotate the driver in any orientation. They will sound the same no matter how the driver is positioned.


----------



## idontcarehoe (Jul 28, 2010)

keep the suggestions and reviews coming, I'm open to whatever 
long day, didn't get home till late but you guys are up helping i'll throw in what I can, pics - excuse my kid's cheap plastic ruler, it's all I had handy
also yea I worded the orientation question wrong I think, I meant to ask should the throat of the horns be towards the outside of the car and the arc of the body towards the center or vice a versa


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah its a 1" driver.

The "short" side of the horn should be to the outsides of the car.

Got a few more things on my mind to ponder...will post more tomorrow.


----------



## idontcarehoe (Jul 28, 2010)

I assumed so, thanks! 

also I'm afraid this will not be going down, not with these bodies atleast. I tried to test fit without the driver and the bodies are about 3" to long to fit under the dash before they hit the firewall. however I will still like to pick up some drivers for them I have a few other projects they can be used. as for the yaris I will probably have to do some pillars with mid/tweet, which I loathe, because there is no room in the door panel for them


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The only thing I was going to mention about using bolt on drivers would be the space between the driver and the throat where the driver bolts in at could cause some problems. I think you would want to use a bolt on to threaded adapter if you went that route or just use a threaded driver to begin with.


----------



## idontcarehoe (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I appreciate all the help...I'm going to plow through some more threads and make a decision on something


----------

